# Thoughts on Schwarze-Hunde please



## CoopTrop (Aug 6, 2013)

Black German Shepherds What does anyone know about this breader?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

There are a few people on the board with Grunenfeld dogs (Jackie is the breeder). I had two and am now down to one  I have also met several other dogs from her as well. Leyna is a great dog (and so was Levi). Loved the two other dogs from her that I got to know well (and have met others briefly when I lived in San Diego). Jackie has always been there to answer questions and has been helpful. She is definitely blunt from what I remember (so don't take that the wrong way), but very informative. I wouldn't judge the kennel by the website - I would call her and talk to her.


----------

